# Hi Everyone



## nydiver (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi all,
Just joined and wanted to say hello. My name is Tim, I’m from New York where we have terrible BBQ. I’ve recently gotten seriously into it and this seems like the place for help and to learn.. thanks for having me...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard from SE Arizona.  You'll find a bunch of good folks here willing to help. 
 And yes, you will learn a lot here.


----------



## nimrod (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome from the Fla Treasure Coast. There is no better BBQ than your own. There is some great info here on the Forum.
Craig


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard from Mississippi. We enjoy food pics and most of us are more than willing to help out with a minimum of snark.   
Jim


----------



## nydiver (Jun 16, 2021)

nimrod said:


> Welcome from the Fla Treasure Coast. There is no better BBQ than your own. There is some great info here on the Forum.
> Craig


My family lives in New Port Richey Florida


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard from Texas.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome from Coastal South Carolina.  Last month my neighbors just moved down from NY.  2 weekends ago I invited them over for a Southern BBq that included PP Lexington style, BBq Slaw Lexington Style and all the trimmings for a real BBq.  His wife has since ordered him a MB560 for Fathers Day.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  Originally from NJ.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. For fun, use the search app, upper right corner, for "BBQ recipes"  There should be enough to keep you busy for at least half of the summer?! 
John


----------



## MadMax281 (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. You've come to the right place.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey Tim, glad you joined us. This is a great place with great folks! I know I've learned a lot.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in the right spot! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! You can learn alot here!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF, Tim!
Glad to have ya join us!
Al


----------



## Mike R. (Jun 16, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Welcome from Coastal South Carolina.  Last month my neighbors just moved down from NY.  2 weekends ago I invited them over for a Southern BBq that included PP Lexington style, BBq Slaw Lexington Style and all the trimmings for a real BBq.  His wife has since ordered him a MB560 for Fathers Day.


PPG1,
The first real bbq I ever had was vinegar style Carolina style  bbq (PP). It was one of the top food experiences of my life. I still go ang get this bbq to try to recreate that first experience and to try to figure out how to recreate it at home. It is what got me into smoking and real time grilling, and it is still the best bbq there is in my mind. I just bought two half gallons jugs of their sauces  (a half gallon each of their vinegar and of their vinegar/tomato base sauce). I got them shipped from South Carolina to Pennsylvania. They arrived Monday, a pork shoulder goes on tonight!!!


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 16, 2021)

You've certainly came to the right place to not only recreate your first experience with BBq but with a little research here you will be creating your own firsts.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome from a fellow resident of the Peoples Republik of New York!  There is some decent barbecue to be found but the best will always be what you make yourself.


----------



## clifish (Jun 16, 2021)

nydiver said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined and wanted to say hello. My name is Tim, I’m from New York where we have terrible BBQ. I’ve recently gotten seriously into it and this seems like the place for help and to learn.. thanks for having me...


Welcome from Long Island!  Have to agree not many joints here that do it right.  You found the right place here to learn and share.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
I'm sure there's some good BBQ in New York, it's probably just hard to find. Never been there. We had a couple move here from New York a couple of houses away
and they raved about my Brisket. Best they ever had they said. All that told me was that they had never had really good Brisket 'cause mine is good but not THAT good LOL!
My guess is that the best BBQ in New York comes from folks like you who do your own.
Good to have you with us!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 16, 2021)

Tim, a hardy Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums form the Wasatch Front of Utah.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome Tim , from Nova Scotia. This is the place to be 

David


----------

